# Simple Tp Holder



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We've all struggled with finding a spot for the TP in the bathroom. We came upon this idea after my wife had purchased a few of this bars for the kitchen cabinets.

This picture only shows one roll, but we normally have two on there, as it hides the stuff behind very well.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Great idea, I think I will use it as well. Thanks.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Great idea! I wish I had a 52 inch moniter so I could see the whole picture though.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BRILLIANT!! Amazing how such a simple solution can elude us all


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

What a fantastic idea!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TnFamily said:


> Great idea! I wish I had a 52 inch moniter so I could see the whole picture though.


Sorry about the size, I was under the impression it was auto sized. Perhaps this is a bug with the new version of the forum software.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, great idea...I have just been setting the tp on that shelf but you are right this will work better.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Funny, we do the same thing! Didn't want to drill any more holes so this is a great way to hold those tp rolls.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

were you wiped out after this mod?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> were you wiped out after this mod?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> were you wiped out after this mod?


I sure hope not! That was only 'bout a two-beer job, wasn't it?

Mike


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

brilliant idea!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Excellent idea.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Where did you get these? And how secure are they??

It really is a great idea....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Where did you get these? And how secure are they??
> 
> It really is a great idea....


99% sure my DW got them at Camping World. They are very secure, as you unscrew them to increase the length....so just go enough to make it tight.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is what we use - the ultimate in recycling.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OregonCampin said:


> Here is what we use - the ultimate in recycling.


HaHa, that's a cl-ass-ic! That type of holder can leave one gl-ass-y eyed!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where did you get these? And how secure are they??
> 
> It really is a great idea....


99% sure my DW got them at Camping World. They are very secure, as you unscrew them to increase the length....so just go enough to make it tight.
[/quote]

Yes, we got ours at camping world also and they are very secure. They haven't fallen off yet.
In fact, we use the same short tension rods to place in front of the pantry slide out shelves to prevent them from sliding out. 
They fit perfectly and you won't have half your pantry on the floor when you arrive at the campground!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

They also work well to hold liquor bottles in place during travel.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> They also work well to hold liquor bottles in place during travel.


But are you sure you have enough liquor?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> But are you sure you have enough liquor?


LOL....I "dry" camp, but I'm not dry.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm going to Oregon. What time does the bar open?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

n2striper said:


> I'm going to Oregon. What time does the bar open?


This bar had great hours. Only closed from about 3am to 7am.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> BRILLIANT!! Amazing how such a simple solution can elude us all


I think this pretty much sums it up! Great idea, we'll be using this one!


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Never thought of using the spring bars for the TP but I have two bars above and across the tub area to hang towels. Its a great place if its rainy or cold because they are out of the way and at least have a chance to dr.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doug & Barb said:


> Never thought of using the spring bars for the TP but I have two bars above and across the tub area to hang towels. Its a great place if its rainy or cold because they are out of the way and at least have a chance to dr.


I too have two extra shower rods in the shower for hanging towels, coats, dog coats or whatever is wet and needs hanging. I also take a shoe dryer along and on last trip to the ocean not only did it dry wet shoes quickly, I then put the dogs little coats over it and Wa-La dry!


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We've all struggled with finding a spot for the TP in the bathroom. We came upon this idea after my wife had purchased a few of this bars for the kitchen cabinets.
> 
> This picture only shows one roll, but we normally have two on there, as it hides the stuff behind very well.


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Have been noodling on this myself, think I will adopt this idea. These expandable rails [available at WalMart and probably elsewhere] also work well for keeping the TV in place while traveling.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I ended up making a cabinet to store things in and added a bar to hold 2 rolls of TP. They had provided a TP holder when we bought the RV, a cheap plastic thing that had absolutely no place to be mounted with out getting in the way or looking dumb so it's still in the draw along with the plastic lug nut covers







. I do agree that we all need to make a visit to Oregon. I wouldn't mind having one of those red cups full of Jack right now with water on the side.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> ...... I do agree that we all need to make a visit to Oregon. I wouldn't mind having one of those red cups full of Jack right now with water on the side.


As you can see, I have plenty of Jack and plenty of cups. Come on over and I'll supply you with both.


----------

